# Lansing Icefishing outing pictures



## SPORTSMAN (Jun 2, 2000)

Shore lunch with the Whale, Joe's cat with his head chopped off and his daughter Amanda, Da yoop with his head chopped. DaveW731, Quix20, and the Sportsman.







picture#1


----------



## SPORTSMAN (Jun 2, 2000)

Quix20,Da Yoop,Tree Hunter and Kevin watch as The Wale trains one of his minnows to swim on the newly made lake, by standing to close together.


----------



## SPORTSMAN (Jun 2, 2000)

Joe's Cat is teaching his daughter how to jig fish for gill's


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Just wanted to add my "thumbs up" for our outing on Saturday...Everyone contributed: food, grills, laughs, great stories, etc.
I REALLY thought we would get a few more fish...I was about ready to jump in and herd 'em over to everyone, by the end of the day!
Anyway, really glad everyone came out. Sounds like we have made some connections for some future trips, too! I'd love to get together with any of you guys, any time(and you too, Amanda! Maybe I can bring my daughter with me next time). 
Sportsman, thanks for the pictures. DaYoop, Treehunter, thanks for getting this thing started. Whale, Hoffy, JoeCat, Nut, thanks for all the Munchies. Flannelfish....sorry you missed lunch!
I will be putting in some extra time at church, asking for another extended cold snap around here. I am DETERMINED to pull some more gills out of that lake this winter!!!! Maybe IFN can join us then.
I'll keep posting reports on what I know about the area. Please consider it an open invite, to come back any time! 
Dave


----------



## SPORTSMAN (Jun 2, 2000)

Kevin and the catch of the day. A 1-1/2 inch perch.








DaveW731 and one of his fish he caught after everyone left.


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Hey, you guys think I should send this pix to the DNR for a "Master Angler" award????


----------



## DaYoop (Oct 26, 2000)

Yer gettin that one mounted ain't ya Dave?  

thanks for putting up the pictures Sportsman.


----------



## treehunter2 (Feb 7, 2001)

yes i'm back on line THANKS EVERYBODY for a great time on the ice


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

Man! Looked like I missed a good time even though not many fish were caught, I wish I was out there with you. You all looke like you had a wonderful time and I hope I can make the next Lansing area outing.


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

SFK:
I would have practiced catch and release, but I am refining my culinary arts, and am working on my "panfish McNuggets" dish. I'll let you know how it turns out!
Yep, we did have a great time! 
Craig:
Glad to hear from another "local". Keep checking the Outings post. If and when we get more ice, I am serious about trying for an evening/nighttime outing....hope you and some of the other folks can join me.


----------



## DaYoop (Oct 26, 2000)

I'll be there Dave


----------



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

Evening ?, nighttime ?, absolutely ! Would love to do a "Crappie Slam" on Ovid. Be looking for the posts.


whale


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

OK, looks like there is interest in another outing. Whale even came up with a title!!!!!
I will start a new thread, "Ovid Crappie Slam" on this forum: so far, Whale, DaYoop, CraigM and I are interested. Hope to hear from some more of you...
We will of course need to keep watching weather and ice conditions, so it may be a couple weeks, but lets keep positive!


----------

